# It is a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Well after 8 tests i think it is true i am pregnant

Month 4 of the Clomid has worked for us, My DH has been taking Proxeed for 6 weeks and selenium, not sure if that would have worked so quickly but what the hell it has.

Can't sleep because i feel so overwhelmed, am gonna call my Gynae first thing and see if she can conifrm things for me.

I am due approx 4/6/06 so 4+2 today

God how mad is that and after them telling us with DH's sperm results we would only conceive using ICSI!

I hope you all get your balloons very soon, and wil keep checking in on you.

Samxxx


----------



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

​
*Congratulations Sam

Wishing you a healthy and happy pg

Love

Debs xxx*​
  ​


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats fantastic Sam


----------



## zara2005 (Aug 24, 2005)

sam 

wat wonderul news!!!!
i am so happy 4 u......hope u have a healthy pregnancy and a lovely healthy baby.
thanx for giving us all some hope 

zara


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Sam

Thats brilliant news, so so pleased for you. Take care and look after that precious cargo.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Happy days !!!!

Sincere congratulations.

Love Diane and Mark.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hiya Sam

Thats wonderful news, congrats !  Guess you wont' need that lap op now in November  !

Take care
Amanda


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Congratulations Sam

Wishing you a healthy and happy pg ahead

love baby whisper


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Congratulations - that's great news. Take lots of care.  

x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sam & DH (Beautiful photograph)

  

Congratulationssssssssssssssss

Happy Pregnancy & Birth

Love YodaXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  i am so thrilled for you.

Enjoy every moment xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats Sam, so pleased for you both.

Enjoy!

xxxxx


----------



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS SAM,
THAT'S FANTASTIC NEWS 
HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS 
BLANCHE.......


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Congrats Sam

Wishing you a healthy pregnancy.

Debs


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations Sam, I am so happy for you both.

I hope you have a very boring and uneventful pregnancy.

Take care

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !

           

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

CONGRATS SAM!!!!!!

I'm really pleased for you - what with the fiasco with the Clearblue digital and all, you really deserve it!!  Enjoy your pregnancy and take care,

Loads of love,
Chris xxxxxx


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

Sam!!!!! I'm so pleased for ya!!! Whats going on is the clomid a new improved recipe loads of BFP's on here just recently!!!  It's fantastic!!


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sam,

I am soooooo pleased for you!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Your notes read almost identical to mine so your news is definitely very inspiring!!  May I ask what is proxeed and where can I get it from?  Did your DH take selenium separately?

Sorry for the questions but think I will probably be starting Clomid next month so I went to get Dh ready!

Lots of love,

Louise x


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi we bought our Proxeed from www.blushingbuyer.com it isn't very cheap £29.99 every two weeks and DH only took it for 6 weeks so not sure if it was that or the fact that my Clomid had been upped to 100mg.

DH was also taking Ace Selenium & Wellman vits.

I dont think we did anything differently this month, perhaps i relaxed more as i was focussing more on my lap and dye in November?  Who knows, it all amazes me

Best of luck and thanks for your nice messages

samx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Whoo-hoo you are  !!

  ​


----------



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

Sam,

Just wanted to join in and say          .  Since I started on this journey of ttc I have made a lovely friend by meeting you through this web site, you have been so supportive and kept me sane and wanted to say that I am so happy for you, you deserve this BFP so so much.

I wish you a very healthy 9 months, and hope I follow in your footsteps shortly.

Kelly xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you can get proxeed i think from www.earlypregnancy.co.uk, not sure if its cheaper on that.   whats it for anyway?


----------



## helenmoo (Feb 7, 2005)

Funny you should mention about your lap and dye Sam, I was on the waiting list for one since jan this year, I got a phonecall from the hospital 3 days after I found out I was expecting to say that my lap and dye appointment had arrived, I had great pleasure in telling them that I would'nt require it, the nurse I spoke to was absolutely thrilled!!! I still think having the hycosy scan in may helped me to concieve, because it works out that it was about 2 weeks after that, that I fell. Who knows, to be honest I don't care really, I'm just glad it's happened at last!


----------

